# prenatal vitamins



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

are they bad for you if you aren't pregnant? i know they're really good for your hair and nails, better than biotin...but i don't want to take them if they're not good for someone who isn't pregnant.


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 20, 2008)

nope, they are just vitamins. just kind of everything the body needs all in one. its actually rec to start taking them once you reach child bearing age. i have a pamplet on them that the doctor gave me during my second pregnancy.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been recommended to take prenatal vitamins if you ever want kids...even if you aren't going to have them in the next year or so.  It is good for you to...and if you want to have kids then you start out at a healthier place than if you were to start taking them after finding out you were pregnant.

hehe...I should follow my own advice and buy some..


----------



## amoona (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh I was wondering about this too. My hairstylist told me to take them to help my hair grow. Where do you get them though?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been interesting in taking some for hair/nail growth too, but I hear they give you gas...anyone know if that true?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

They don't help your hair grow any faster. They do contain more folic acid on the average than most multivitamins, but less vitamins than many other combos on the market. It's just a term for a comprehensive supplement.  Many pregnant women have eratic eating habits and some have nausea for the first trimester, so a supplement is a little added insurance. When we discharge new mothers from the hospital, we tell them to continue their vitamins. I've had some women take a Flintstone vitamin everyday before giving birth, and that's ok too.....they won't grow hair or nails any faster. You will just pee out the vitamins (water soluable vitamins) that your body does not need (your urine will be neon yellow). Fat soluable vitamins like A,D,and E and minerals can accumulate to toxic levels in the body if taken to excess. You CAN take too many vitamins.


----------

